# Street Fighter: Assassin's Fist



## Bloody_Inferno (May 20, 2014)

Street Fighter: Assassin's Fist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This may be the first game related film/series that doesn't rape it's source material to kingdom come.


----------



## asher (May 20, 2014)

Checked out Legacy too. This looks pretty legit, I'm impressed!


----------



## tacotiklah (May 20, 2014)

This looks very cool. SFII has been my jam for ages. I'm curious to see what they do with the plot here.

I'll be checking this thread often.


----------



## akinari (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Choop (May 21, 2014)

It's looking pretty cheesy, but I'm not sure that's even avoidable. It's also looking like something I'd go see. XD So yay, color me interested so far.


----------



## asher (May 21, 2014)

Choop said:


> It's looking pretty cheesy, but I'm not sure that's even avoidable. It's also looking like something I'd go see. XD So yay, color me interested so far.



I think if you stay faithful that's hard to avoid, tbh


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 31, 2014)

You can watch the entire first season here:

The Live-Action Street Fighter Series Is Out. Watch It Here. | Kotaku Australia


----------



## Choop (May 31, 2014)

I watched this a few days ago, and it turned out to be FREAKING GREAT! They handled the material surprisingly well, and it's hilarious that this low budget fan film/series is better than either of the more high-profile attempts at a SF movie. It's a little cheesy, yeah, but also good.


----------



## narad (Jun 1, 2014)

Just finished it up. Best SF movie yet (not saying much, but still...), while making it very clear that a lot of forethought went into trying to stay true to not just the original material, but to the whole culture surrounding SFII. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2014)

Choop said:


> It's a little cheesy, yeah, but also good.


 
It's to be expected when it comes to videogame adaptations. I guess it comes with the territory, as a lot of the games themselves are cheesy by nature, and it's extremely apparent with the Street Fighter series in general. 

Creators Joey Asanh and Christian Howard (who also played Akuma and Ken respectively) really showed a lot of care in making the series. Plus it helps that both men are actual martial artists and massive Street Fighter fans.
I've followed the (ridiculously convoluted) Street Fighter canon most of my gaming life and these guys left no stone unturned. Everything from Gouken's unique stance, Ryu's Joudan Sokutogeri (his SF3 Side Kick) was done authentically but the fight scenes still look convincing enough. The brief mentions of Dan and Oni were pretty sweet too. 



Spoiler



I did find the little fan service amusing: The way Ryu's music theme is introduced, the shoutout to Megaman 2, which hits home as it's a universal favorite, and the stereotypical "Japanese are better gamers than everyone else, it's in their blood" remark. Yeah it's cheesy as hell. But lets face it, that's what I expect from a series made by fans for fans.


 
Easily one of the best game to film adaptation I've seen so far. While the Van Damme Street Fighter movie had Raul Julia and some silly/memorable lines,, let's all forget that that film and the even worse Legend Of Chun Li never happened...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 6, 2014)

Finished the series and I AM FREAKING STOKED!!!   
Finally a film adaptation that does the series justice! 



Spoiler



I love the music in this, the Akuma storyline is completely enthralling, and seeing the part where Ken and Ryu play Mega Man is freakin' hilarious. Hearing Ryu shit talk Ken and claim japanese blood as to why he has superior gaming skills had me rolling. Hearing Goku get in on the gaming shit talking was even more more hilarious. Machinima knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## MFB (Jun 11, 2014)

Started watching this earlier, my biggest issue is them choosing Ken's Alpha version where he's got really long, wispy girly hair complete with red ribbon tying it back. Shit makes him look ridiculous.


----------



## Choop (Jun 11, 2014)

MFB said:


> Started watching this earlier, my biggest issue is them choosing Ken's Alpha version where he's got really long, wispy girly hair complete with red ribbon tying it back. Shit makes him look ridiculous.



Yeah it's goofy, but it's for the sake of the timeline really. It's not really them _choosing_ that version of Ken as much as that being the Ken that's appropriate for the time that the movie/series is taking place.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 11, 2014)

MFB said:


> Started watching this earlier, my biggest issue is them choosing Ken's Alpha version where he's got really long, wispy girly hair complete with red ribbon tying it back. Shit makes him look ridiculous.


 
I'm more concerned that (Mike Moh) Ryu didn't hit the gym as much as Ken.


----------



## MFB (Jun 11, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm more concerned that (Mike Moh) Ryu didn't hit the gym as much as Ken.



That too  There's very much a visible difference in their physique, but I'm chalking that up to different workout routines/goals


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 12, 2014)

MFB said:


> Started watching this earlier, my biggest issue is them choosing Ken's Alpha version where he's got really long, wispy girly hair complete with red ribbon tying it back. Shit makes him look ridiculous.



In fairness, towards the end of the season he cuts it. I feel that having it as both did justice in terms of encompassing his looks from many of the games. If they left it as only long or only as short, I might have bitched a little.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 13, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> In fairness, towards the end of the season he cuts it. I feel that having it as both did justice in terms of encompassing his looks from many of the games. If they left it as only long or only as short, I might have bitched a little.


 
Staying true to the source material as per Ken's Alpha 2 ending really. 

Also, the official bios mention that Ken is in fact weightier than Ryu. Go figure. I know too much...


----------



## redstone (Jun 13, 2014)

MFB said:


> Started watching this earlier, my biggest issue is them choosing Ken's Alpha version where he's got really long, wispy girly hair complete with red ribbon tying it back. Shit makes him look ridiculous.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 2, 2014)

A message from Joey Ansah:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 28, 2014)

Update:

Comic-Con: Capcom Greenlights &#8216;Street Fighter&#8217; Series &#8216;World Warrior&#8217; | Variety


----------



## Static (Jul 28, 2014)

Great News!


----------

